# Dreamer Mech Mod



## Hazard (7/12/19)

Hi. Does anyone know who stocks the dreamer mech mod in SA. Looking for the copper or stainless steel one. 

thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/12/19)

Hazard said:


> Hi. Does anyone know who stocks the dreamer mech mod in SA. Looking for the copper or stainless steel one.
> 
> thanks.


Check 3fvape has stock. Couldn't find one in SA

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard (8/12/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Check 3fvape has stock. Couldn't find one in SA
> 
> Sent from small screen


Thanks. I have checked their site. Was just hoping I wouldn’t have to go through the hassle of importing it. Thanks


----------



## Neal (9/12/19)

Hazard said:


> Thanks. I have checked their site. Was just hoping I wouldn’t have to go through the hassle of importing it. Thanks



Mate, hope you come right. I don't have a Dreamer but I do have a stainless steel Keen which is excellent. I do however get a bit of hot button if I build lower than around 0.2, so if you like your low builds it might be an idea to go for the copper or brass.


----------



## Hazard (9/12/19)

Thanks guys. Will check out 3FVapes site


----------



## Hazard (17/1/20)

Finally just ordered my Dreamer. Couldn’t get one in SA.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ABDROSS (9/5/20)

Hey man. Did you order the dreamer from 3fvape?.. if so, how long did you wait? Iv been looking for a dreamer myself for a while now.

Thanks


----------



## JurgensSt (9/5/20)

Got mine within 2 weeks. But I ordered my Dreamer last year. 

Sent from small screen


----------



## Hazard (9/5/20)

Also ordered mine last year from 3fVape and took about 2weeks to get here.


----------



## ABDROSS (9/5/20)

2 weeks is okay though... But are they authentic? I'm thinking of buying me a few Goon RDA's from them.. think that will be authentic as well?


----------



## JurgensSt (9/5/20)

ABDROSS said:


> 2 weeks is okay though... But are they authentic? I'm thinking of buying me a few Goon RDA's from them.. think that will be authentic as well?


Picked up my Goon 22 from them last year. All products authentic 

Sent from small screen


----------



## Hazard (9/5/20)

Also got my goon from them. You will see on the site. Some will say authentic and some will say styled. The styled ones are the clone products.


----------



## ABDROSS (9/5/20)

Thanks guys!!! Unfortunately they out of stock with all if the dreamer mechs


----------



## ABDROSS (9/5/20)

Also.... They sold out on the Ti Goons

Seems like most of the stock is sold out, probably because of COVID-19?

Sigh... Let's just hope SA reach level 1 soon!!! Lol

Also, 3FVape better stock up soon!!!


----------



## Hazard (9/5/20)

Try 3aVape too


----------

